
Never Commit a Crime When Your Phone Is Connected to a Wi-Fi Network - gilad
https://slate.com/technology/2019/07/glenelg-high-school-graffiti-wifi-login.html
======
necovek
The message at the end should read: "if you are going to commit a crime,
please DO forget about turning off your phone".

There are certainly cases where crime is not too bad, but let's not pretend
that's the rule: we are better off avoiding most of the crime.

